# T&C Stow-n-go seats: What years will fit Routans?



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

What are the EXACT years of Town & Country stow-n-go seats that will fit in the 2009-2011 Routan? :beer::thumbup:


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Should be ANY 5th GEN Chrysler/Dodge van 08-12. The problem your going to run into is the seat colors won't match no matter what year you get. From what I've seen the colors are off just a bit. Unless you rework your seat covers that is.


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

So how much 'off' is a little bit? For example, visibly different to the casual observer  or serious scrutinization (you would need to point it out to make it obvious) :sly: ?

I'm guessing the lucky bastards that got black wouldn't have to worry, right?


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Stow 'N Go colors*

The Routans grey seats or the light yellow seats unfortunately don't match anything Chrysler or Dodge offers, although the '11 Routans sierra stone color is a very close match to the light frost beige interior of the '11 or '12 Chrysler vans, if not the same color. So if you have the sierra stone color in your Routan, you're good to go. My local leather shop would do the front seats and 3rd row seats in Katskin leather to match my '11 Chrysler mid-row light frost beige stow 'n gos for $1400. May go that route eventually. My Routan is a '10 with the yellow seats. The brown carpets I have are a match to the light frost beige, but then you have to deal with all the yellow plastic trim on the seats (in my case). If you have the grey interior, then the black stow 'n gos from a Dodge would look ok, especially if you go the leather route on the front and 3rd row, or get the black seats and get Coverking seat covers in black for the other seats. So......no easy answer. On the fit issue, 58kafer is right, any 5th gen van will fit, but the '11 and '12s seats have been updated and stow easier, and are larger to better fit an adult. I rode in the back in those seats from florida to New England and back and found them to be very comfortable.


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

Thanks volks. Damn, I have the Meteor Grey paint with the medium grey interior. Rats!


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Stow*

I'll bet there are leather shops that could easily change the stow 'n go color to match the grey of your interior. Would be cheaper than doing the front and 3rd row seats, and they can be dropped off and worked on without disrupting your routine. You could leave the plastic trim black, or paint them to match with plastic spay paint.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Here's the gray from an 08-09--not even close bro 

08-09 Gray seats 

Here's the gray from a 2011, not even close 

2011 Gray seats 

And here's the black 
Black seats 

I still think your best bet if your really need the sto-n-go option is to see if a local shop can use your skins from your seats. With the dimensions on the one pic a local shop might be able to tell you BEFORE you purchase them if it will be doable. Don't forget you also need the MATCHING Tri-fold sto-n-go floor panel, which looks damn close to the right color! You might also be able to transfer your arm rests from the Routan seats to the Sto-n-go's. 

Sto-n-go floor panel 

If your gonna keep that light gray it's gonna stick out like a sore d!ck


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

VWroutanvanman said:


> On the fit issue, 58kafer is right, any 5th gen van will fit, but the '11 and '12s seats have been updated and stow easier, and are larger to better fit an adult. I rode in the back in those seats from florida to New England and back and found them to be very comfortable.


 Don't the '11 and '12 S&G seats slide forward/back? I thought that was one of the mid-model updates....better comfort and slide-able.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Zambee500 said:


> Don't the '11 and '12 S&G seats slide forward/back? I thought that was one of the mid-model updates....better comfort and slide-able.


 Far as I know the 08 Chryco sto-n-go vans did this IIRC, it was an added to the Routan's in 2011 for the second row slide.


----------

